# Vertex oder Element ???Und kann mir einer ....



## Team Scalpel (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich ein Vertex (70 oder Team sc) fahren soll oder ein Element  ??

Was meint ihr gibt mir mal ein paar tipps.

Will nächstes Jahr gerne wieder ein paar Cross Country rennen fahren gerne auch Marathon.

Bin aber eher der Hartailfahrer.

Es soll ein Rocky Mountain sein.


Und vieleicht kann mir einer eins anbieten gebraucht oder neu.???    

Größe : 18,5 -19,5  

Hatte schonmal ein Rocky Element T.O 98 war geil (wurde mir geklaut)  
Freue mich auf eure Mails.


Gruß der Weusti


----------



## Catsoft (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Das sind ja gleich mehrere Fragen auf ein mal   

Am einfachsten durfte die Größe sein. Da du ja schon mal ein hattest kannst du die Große doch wieder nehmen, wenns paßt  Die Hardtails sind dann immer 0,5" größer, das Tretlager liegt ja auch tiefer....

Ob Scandium oder nicht hängt vom Gewicht ab. Das Vertex/Element 70 ist halt ein wenig (200gr) schwerer, dafür aber Pulverbeschichtet. Das SC ist nur lackiert und damit anfällig gegen Kratzer   Beim Vertex würde ich daher gegen SC votieren.

Beim Element hast du 2005 die Auswahl zwischen dem 70er mit 100mm Federweg vorne und dem TSC mit nur 80. Hintergrund der Federwegsreduktion sollen die Rennfahrer sein. IMHO war das TSC 2004 einfach zu schwer für ein Racehardtail, daher war die Änderung 05 notwendig, auch wenn ich nicht auf den Carbonhinterbau stehe.

Das Element 70 ist aber schwer unter 12 Kg. zu drücken, mir ist das schon für Marathon zu viel, fahre daher am Lago Element 70(12 Kg.), im Marathon TSC (2003, 11 Kg.) und im XC Rennen Vertex T.O. (10,2 Kg.).   Der beste Kompromiß wenn nur ein Bike sein soll ist IMHO das Element TSC. Allerdings teuer und Empfindlich was den Lack angeht  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Also ich hab ein Element tsc (2004) und es wiegt unter 10kg. Alles ist möglich wenn Du Dir nur einen Rahmen kaufst und das Bike mit leichten Teilen selbst bestückst. Und das kommt sogar billiger als ein Serienbike!!!
Aber es ist wahrlich kein kompromissloses Leichtbaurad geworden, das unstabil ist. RaceFace Teile an den Stellen wo die Belastung grösser ist und Teile die nicht so grosser Belastung standhalten müssen, sind z.B. von Tune! Somit hab ich genau ein Bike für "fast" alle Lagen, wie es schon Catsoft geschrieben hat.

Das mit dem Lack, naja ich weiss nicht wie es mit dem 2005er tsc aussieht, aber das 2004er hat einen wesentlich besseren Lack als ein 2001er. Dies kann ich behaupten, da ich beide zum Vergleich hatte. 

Aber das Vertex ist natürlich auch ne Sünde wert, hatte allerdings nie das Vergnügen eines zu fahren. Ich weiss nicht in wie fern das Scandium beim Hardtail, das Rad softer macht. Vielleicht kann da jemand anderes was dazu sagen.

Ich war eigentlich früher immer ein Hardtail-Verfechter(GT Zaskar usw...), aber mein Element geb ich trotzdem nie mehr her. Einmal den Hebel umgelegt und schon ist aus dem Fully ein "Hardtail" geworden und umgekehrt . Ist einfach genial für Allrounder und es macht ein Höllenspass damit zu fahren, aber das weisst Du ja.   

Um die Jahreswende wird mein neues Element zugeritten. Bilder und Teileliste werden folgen. 

Gruss xcrider


----------

